# Fav video games as a kid



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

Post your fav video games here as a kid..


Mine were 

Spyro

Ape escape

Crash

Pokemon Crystal

and starfox adventures


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 29, 2007)

My fav was the first mario game.


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

^I really was in to mario games as a Pup


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 29, 2007)

Then as I grew older (about 16 years later) I got into the .hack games.


----------



## setun (Jun 29, 2007)

As a youngin I was head over heels for the Metroid series, as well as Contra.  Later on around high school, I got into Everquest and PC gaming in general.  (Currently deciding between staying with Vanguard or going back to Everquest2....both games are awesome, so makes my choice hard lol)


----------



## net-cat (Jun 29, 2007)

Mario 3.

Actually, that's still my favorite game. Go figure.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

Altered Beast - why the fuck does no one know about this game?? It CAME with the original Sega Genesis!

Sonic - I was gay for Knuckles before I knew what the furry fandom was, and still don't know why but at least now I know why it's not a good thing.

Terminator - pretty much any Terminator game. They were ALL good back then. The best was definitely T2: The Arcade Game. I literally spent a $10 roll of quarters on it.

Mortal Kombat 1 & 2 - If I was an 11 year old kid back in 1994, do I even need to explain why?

ALL THE WRESTLING GAMES - Okay just the WWF ones. But at the arcades Superstars and Wrestlefest had more diverse move-sets than the first two Smackdown games.


----------



## sgolem (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually, a lot of them I still play.

Super Mario World -my first game along with Mickey's Magical Quest
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2
Sonic 2 and a little of the other Genesis titles
Mario 64
Mariokart (origional and 64)
Zelda 64
Pokemon (red)
Super Mario RPG
Mario Paint - Fly game especially

actually, this list could go on, but that should give a general idea.  Guess I'll add any big ones if I feel the need to.


----------



## Aikon (Jun 30, 2007)

wolfspartner said:
			
		

> Post your fav video games here as a kid..
> 
> 
> Mine were
> ...



You're makin' me feel old here :cry:

My favorites games were Contra, Goonies 2, Megaman 3, Chip N' Dale, Ducktales, Metroid, and Zelda.

Before NES, I used to play Frostbite, Astroids, (I think it was called) Haunted House, Grand Prix, Pitfall, and Frogger.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine Is spyro cause I'm still a kid, I hope they come out with a new one cause spyro the new beginning ruled


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 30, 2007)

Altered beast was the shit. I loved that game. _Rise from your grave..._ TeeHee

Loved Spyro, Crash and Croc. And Alex the Kid. And I'm pretty sure columns has stolen a good few days of my life. And I know it's grammatically incorrect to start a sentence with and. And to finish with one with it.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine were Sonic Games, Mortal Combat and Super Mario. I've heard of Altered Beast, but I never got it and wishing I did.


----------



## Chryseus (Jun 30, 2007)

Rockford, duke 1, 2, 3d, total annihilation, random s-nes games, random ps 1 games, doom 1, 2, etcetera o


----------



## ADF (Jun 30, 2007)

I loved and still love master of magic, that game doesn't get old no matter how dated the graphics get. I always played the draconian race and always called the main city Dragoon, I remember getting mad when I saw the word Dragoon being used elsewhere thinking someone stole my idea.

I sucked at the game most of the time, but that didn't stop me from enjoying it


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 30, 2007)

That is the attitude of a true gamer.  Sometimes you may suck at a game, but don't stop enjoying the game.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 30, 2007)

Elite.

I had the best version of as well. It was the Acorn version with simple filled polygons instead of wireframes. I got up to dangerous and did my mother a favour by buying a lance and ferman military laser (for all four sides of the ship no less).

I also got to about the third universe I think. But I never realised that the whole thing was just artificially generated until I looked elite up on wikipedia.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 30, 2007)

super smash bros, mario kart, halo and many others

However i still play games . I play gears of War, waitin for Halo 3 and i play day of defeat on the comp


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 30, 2007)

Super Mario Brothers games...I still play Mario games to this day (That's 19 years of Mario mania...from SMB to Mario Party 8)


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 30, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> wolfspartner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spyro was good back in the day now the new ones suck.....


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 30, 2007)

The Zelda and Mario games of course. Plus like.. Earthbound..


----------



## DavidN (Jun 30, 2007)

I grew up with DOS games - the era when Apogee, ID and Epic were all trying to out-shareware each other. Platform games like Secret Agent, Crystal Caves, and the Commander Keen series - and when Doom came out it was the most amazing thing ever.

Altered Beast was fantastic, by the way - it was something of a cult favourite among my friends in school. And they somehow convinced me to write... well, this.


----------



## slukaa (Jul 1, 2007)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> The Zelda and Mario games of course. Plus like.. Earthbound..



Agreed, the Zelda games are STILL fun to play. So are many of the Mario games. They are just so rooted into our childhood that they never get old!


----------



## slyfoxtail (Jul 5, 2007)

Most of my favorite games have already been mentioned, but here's a few that weren't.
Blaster Master 
Super Metroid
The Guardian Legend(bonus points to anyone who knows this NES game)
Secret of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 1, 4 and 6
All of the Dragon Warrior games
Destiny of an Emperor
Phantasy Star Series(first 4)
Land Stalker
Crystalis
Shining Force(this game turned me into a furrie,l LOVE the characters in this game)
Breath of Fire(furthered my love for furrie Characters)
Thats all l can rememder for now. as you can see, l was big on RPGs as a kid.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 5, 2007)

DooM II is my all time favorite game (Yes, even beating Silent Hill). If for no other reason than Arch Vile.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 6, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Altered Beast - why the fuck does no one know about this game?? It CAME with the original Sega Genesis!



Ha, I can't believe you said Altered Beast. I just played it last night.  

I always remembered the game, but never it's name. My friend has a Sega Collections Game for the Playstation 2, and I came across it. 

 Favorite game though? Wasn't Altered Beast, that was just fun to remember. All about Tomb Raider and Resident Evil when I was younger.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 11, 2007)

Crash Bandicoot.. Um.. Ape Escape.. Mario Games.. Whatever ^^ Same stuff I would play now minus the bloody ones.


----------



## Haley_the_Echidna (Jul 11, 2007)

I pretty much play the same games as I did when I was younger. Legend of Zelda, Sonic the Hedgehog.....I've traded in my fandom for Mario games to my fandom of Resident Evil, though. I used to love Mario games...but now, they're too immature.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 12, 2007)

super mario world!

Now im addicted to lunar magic, lol.


----------



## scythemouse (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm...

Mario 3
Metroid
Super Metroid
Mega Man 2
Mega Man X
Sonic 2
Rescue: The Embassy Mission
Star Fox
Star Fox 64
Super Smash Bros.
Poy Poy
Tail Concerto
Raystorm
Colony Wars
and Starblade (Arcade)


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 16, 2007)

My favorites back then were:

Gunstar Heroes
Kirby's Adventure
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Little Nemo: The Dream Master
Mario series
Metroid series
Super Bomberman
TMNT 3: The Manhattan Project
Toejam & Earl


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, I suddenly feel... really really old.

My favorite games when I was a kid were...

Oh...

Super Mario Bros, Duck Hunt, Legend of Zelda (starting with the very first... we still have the gold cartridge), Megaman (all the old ones for NES), Bubble Bobble, Q-bert, Spy vs. Spy, and a ton of Gameboy games (like Tetris, the original Kirby...).


----------

